# Is Pre Seed available in Dubai



## sunandsand

Hi, new to this forum and Dubai for that matter,

Does anyone know if Pre Seed is available in Dubai and if so where?  Can I buy it over the counter or do I have to see a particular doctor first and then get it prescribed?

Lastly, is there any problem in buying this online and then getting a friend to post out to me over here in Dubai - any restrictions for example??  

I know, I know, lots of q's but thought one of you guys might know.

thanks for taking time out to read this
Hope someone can help


----------



## mazv

Hi,

Sorry don't know if available for purchase in Dubai. Not aware of it being either a prescription or OTC product in the UK either but can be purchased from various internet healthcare companies. These companies all ship abroad so can't see a problem with ordering on-line for posting to Dubai. No active ingredient in it that would present a problem at customs per se but then customs officials can be a law unto themselves  

Suggest contacting one of the internet companies directly for advice.

Maz x


----------



## sunandsand

mazv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry don't know if available for purchase in Dubai. Not aware of it being either a prescription or OTC product in the UK either but can be purchased from various internet healthcare companies. These companies all ship abroad so can't see a problem with ordering on-line for posting to Dubai. No active ingredient in it that would present a problem at customs per se but then customs officials can be a law unto themselves
> 
> Suggest contacting one of the internet companies directly for advice.
> 
> Maz x


Thanx for the quick response, and yeh you're right about customs officials being a law to themselves...kinda what i was a little hesitant about. Anyhow, you don't happen to know any tried and tested internet healthcare companies that ship abroad do you
thanks again


----------



## mazv

Hi sunandsand,

Sorry but don't know if there is one company more reliable than others   I found a couple on internet search using 'preseed' as search term both in the UK. Try contacting them directly and see how comfortable you are with responses received. Usually the only way to gauge how good a company is is by how helpful they are in responding to questions/problems  

Sorry can't be of any further help   Hope you can manage to source it.

Maz x


----------

